# Anna Sutyagina



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

It's always good as a composer if you like someone's performance of your piece and I do love Anna Sutyagina's interpretation of _The Wind's Domain_:


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

Owen David said:


> It's always good as a composer if you like someone's performance of your piece and I do love Anna Sutyagina's interpretation of _The Wind's Domain_:


You made all very well: Nice composition, nice interpretation and a beautiful pianist to put the first two elements together.


----------



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

Thanks Dimace. That's nice of you to say.


----------

